# Bare Escentuals Hydrating Mineral Veil



## abbyquack (Nov 12, 2008)

Has anyone tried this Hydrating Mineral Veil? 

Sephora: Bare Escentuals Hydrating Mineral Veil ($49 Value): Loose Powder

It is intriguing since I have dry skin and I feel the normal mineral veil sometimes dries me out a bit more, so I'd like to try it, but not if it's a gimmick. Plus it's $29 for 1/2 the size of a normal jar of mineral veil. I don't want to pay that much every time I need some. Thoughts?


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Nov 12, 2008)

You're paying $29 for the mineral veil and the brush. The brush alone is worth the $29... 

And yes, it' worth it. Especially if you have dry skin.


----------



## sfmakeupjunkie (Nov 12, 2008)

It has water encapsulated silica in it so that is giving the feeling of cool water when you brush it on. While it may not actually moisturize your skin is definitely won't feel as drying as regular mineral veil does to you.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Nov 12, 2008)

^ it's not a replacement for moisturizer, but it does give you additional hydration.


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks ladies! I went to my Bare Escentuals counter today and they said they sold out really quickly, as did sephora.com. I got on a pre-order list for their next shipment which should be in in the next 2 weeks or so...the girl also said that in April they're releasing a full-size container and the brush separately b/c it's been that popular!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 12, 2008)

I went into the store and they put this on my hand. It was a cool sensation but a little griddy. I wasnt expecting that....


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Thanks ladies! I went to my Bare Escentuals counter today and they said they sold out really quickly, as did sephora.com. I got on a pre-order list for their next shipment which should be in in the next 2 weeks or so...the girl also said that in April they're releasing a full-size container and the brush separately b/c it's been that popular!_

 
That happened in my store too.. I didn't even have time to get one, and I freaking work there!!


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 17, 2008)

I found this at Ulta today and grabbed one immediately! I'm going to try it with my other bare minerals makeup tomorrow, but I tried it today a little bit and wow it really does feel like moisture on my face! I'll let you all know how I feel!


----------



## thebeautybible (May 26, 2011)

I like it but its a little glittery for me. I think its really pretty for a night time look though.


----------



## BeautyByRivera (Jun 18, 2011)

Anyone with oily skin tried it? I feel like it doesn't mattify my oily skin. I actually feel like it does nothing. And I feel like the white brush it comes with doesn't hold the product in the brush well enough to distribute it on your face.


----------



## chihullomac (Apr 11, 2012)

BeautyByRivera said:


> Anyone with oily skin tried it? I feel like it doesn't mattify my oily skin. I actually feel like it does nothing. And I feel like the white brush it comes with doesn't hold the product in the brush well enough to distribute it on your face.


 
	did it make you look more oily???


----------



## thebunnykid (Jun 20, 2012)

chihullomac said:


> did it make you look more oily???


  	 Believe it or not it doesn't make your skin oilier.  It adds some slight shimmer but nothing extremely shiny.


----------



## Oxana124 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have been really curious about this as well, since I have really dry skin. However, from my past experience, silica dries me out since it is a really good oil absorber and is typically used in oily skin formulations. Is this silica somehow different?
  	I also saw Josie Maran has a similar powder on QVC.


----------



## syedmuddassar (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice a agree with you


----------

